# Bear killed after threatening campers in Hobble Creek



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=7051664


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That's unfortunate! Luckily no people were hurt. Bears in general get a bad rap. I hike that area quite a lot and have never ran into a bear yet, but have seen sign. I carry a pistol whenever I hike. I hope I never have to use it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No one wins when a bear gets in a campground.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> No one wins when a bear gets in a campground.


especially the bear.


----------

